# Pay As You Go Charge



## Larsheen (12 Apr 2017)

Hi,
I have a pay as you go with Vodofone.Never had a contract, always pay as you go.I got a text telling me 'buy credit or else we take away the number'. I'm from the dinosaur age where landlines are still in use and I use the mobile only occasionally, hence lack of money spent on credit.I had something like €12 credit.I understand the motives behind it but are they allowed force me to buy credit on the threat of losing my number if I don't? Thanks in advance


----------



## Páid (12 Apr 2017)

It's probably part of their Terms and Conditions that you must buy a certain amount of credit every so many months (maybe 6?) or you lose the number.

At least they told you, some providers wouldn't.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Apr 2017)

Usually you have to top up every 6 months or so.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Apr 2017)

Larsheen said:


> Hi,
> I have a pay as you go with Vodofone.Never had a contract, always pay as you go.I got a text telling me 'buy credit or else we take away the number'. I'm from the dinosaur age where landlines are still in use and I use the mobile only occasionally, hence lack of money spent on credit.I had something like €12 credit.I understand the motives behind it but are they allowed force me to buy credit on the threat of losing my number if I don't? Thanks in advance



AFAIK the minimum that you can top-up on now is €10.  You could top-up and transfer the money on-line to someone else using the Vodafone network by using the Vodafone IOU Buddy option http://www.vodafone.ie/terms/pay-as-you-go/#IOU_Buddy

We used to use it and it is a very handy option.


----------



## amtc (17 Apr 2017)

It's a Comreg requirement that numbers are not unnecessarily quarantined. Numbers are counted as a resource and the industry agreed with Comreg the length of time and spend that could lead to a number being deemed inactive and released back into the pool.


----------

